# Got my first pay summary. Surge pay is missing.



## NewDallasUber (Sep 14, 2015)

So I got my first pay summary and I noticed that I wasn't paid surge for ANY of my fares. I was in Downtown Denton on Friday night, and my app said it was surging all night long. But when I contacted support, they told me that the area was NOT surging the entire time I was driving.... WTF


----------



## El Pato (Aug 20, 2015)

I had the same issue in Los Angeles. You should double check your beginning and ending points of your trips as well...all of mine on Saturday/Sunday were wrong.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Had an issue with a fare on Saturday. Trip showed up as cancelled. Pax said WTF, and so did I. Pax actually emailed support and got an immediate answer, "We're looking into it." while waiting in my car. My app showed as Cancelled. Pax tipped me and wanted my cell# just in case it's not resolved. I emailed via app and said neither I nor pax had cancelled the trip. Pax sent email to support as well (and provided me with her CSR name). Payment showed up on Monday's report and a canned email from partner support about starting/ending trip properly. 

History shows up as Distance 0 miles and Time 0 min. 








At least I got paid! 

Weird thing about the map is that it shows Redondo Beach. I wasn't in Redondo Beach.


----------

